# GM 1000 Not Cutting Paper in Middle



## todmanning99 (Oct 20, 2020)

I had posted this in the Toro Greensmaster & Greensmaster Flex Resources section as a reply to someone else's post but I believe that was incorrect so I've moved it here.

Apologies if this is not the right place for my question. I'm new to this forum and am finding this all very useful.

I recently picked up a 2000 GM 1000 from my local Toro dealer. I had a new 8 blade reel and bed knife installed.

So far I am loving this machine and it's a huge upgrade from my Caltrimmer.

Anyway, each time I've used it (which is 4 times now) I've checked the reel to bed knife contact and the 2 ends have been cutting paper but not the middle. So each time I've tightened it a little and off I go.

As I am new to this I would say it seems a little on the noisy side so I'm worried I have the bed knife too tight but this is the only way to get it close enough to cut paper in the middle.

I also don't think I should have to adjust it every time since my yard is only 2500 sq ft.

Any thoughts or suggestions?

Thanks so much.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

You're right, you shouldn't have to adjust the bedknife to reel each time, especially for your size lawn. I would call the Toro dealer and see if they can help.


----------



## todmanning99 (Oct 20, 2020)

Thank you. I appreciate your reply. I will reach out to my Toro dealer and see what they have to say about this.


----------



## soupy01833 (Aug 10, 2020)

that can happen later if a reel gets conical,. but new reel and bedknife should not be like that


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

something is warped


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Check the torque on the bedknife screws or loosen them back up and re-torque them working from the middle out. Also try backing the bedknife off the reel and make sure you are bringing both the left and the right side down evenly to achieve light contact. Use a feeler gauge once you get close so you know that you aren't too far off. With a new bedknife and reel you should be cutting paper with little to no contact between the reel and bedknife. I have never worked on a Toro so I'm not 100% sure what the manual says about installing a new reel and bedknife but you might also need to do a light backlap in order to "mate" the new surfaces together.


----------



## todmanning99 (Oct 20, 2020)

Right- something is not right. I mean, it's not like it's off by a mile but compared to every youtube video I've seen it is definitely not 100%- especially since it's all new.

Anyway- going back to the Toro dealer next week and I will post an update after.

Thanks all for your feedback.


----------



## Jace (Feb 28, 2020)

We do a grind on all our new bed knives and reels. You'd be surprised how warped a new bedknife can be, especially if the bedknife wasn't torqued properly to the bedbar.


----------



## todmanning99 (Oct 20, 2020)

That's good to know. I'm not sure if they did that when they installed it so I will ask.

Thank you.


----------



## todmanning99 (Oct 20, 2020)

Hey guys- just closing the loop on this one.

I took the unit in and had it checked. They said it was set up correctly- it has minimal contact and cuts at both ends but the paper needs to be doubled to cut in the middle. They said if I wanted it to cut in the middle then it could be tightened but it would be both loud and cause excessive wear. They also offered to sharpen it again.

To be honest, I am still not sure it's right but I will say it's extremely close and it is certainly cutting the grass very nicely at 1/2".

At this point I am going to leave it as is and take it in at the end of the season for a sharpening.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Thanks for posting this update. Was this a Toro dealer you took it to? I can only speak on behalf of myself, but I have never had to double up the paper in order to get it to cut in the middle. I have consistent contact from edge to edge.


----------



## todmanning99 (Oct 20, 2020)

It was a Toro dealer. They were very good about it and I never got the impression they were trying to just get me to go away and said I could bring it back again/anytime if I still wasn't happy.


----------



## Jace (Feb 28, 2020)

I don't think what they told you is true. I set up 8 greens mowers almost every day, 2 fairway mowers, and 4 triplex mowers. If it doesn't cut paper all the way across, something is out of adjustment. The reel, bedknife, or bedbar could be the cause.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm not buying that either as you had a new reel and bedknife installed, it shouldn't require any sharpening at all and should be cutting razor sharp across the whole length of the cutting edge.

I installed a new reel and bedknife on my Baroness and it was scary sharp and didn't require anything except getting the reel and bedknife adjusted correctly. Maybe Toro's are different and require more TLC or their tolerances are off more?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I'm not buying that either as you had a new reel and bedknife installed, it shouldn't require any sharpening at all and should be cutting razor sharp across the whole length of the cutting edge.
> 
> I installed a new reel and bedknife on my Baroness and it was scary sharp and didn't require anything except getting the reel and bedknife adjusted correctly. Maybe Toro's are different and require more TLC or their tolerances are off more?


Nah, very similar. I put on a new toro reel and bedknife last summer and it was scary sharp out of the packaging, I did a quick backlap to ensure the surfaces were mated well, which didn't require much. Adjusted it for light contact and away I went.


----------



## AllisonN (Jul 4, 2020)

Every reel replacement I've done I've always had to backlap before it was true with the bed knife.


----------



## todmanning99 (Oct 20, 2020)

Ok. I guess I will try again. Any suggestions as to what I should ask them to do? They offered to reshaped and I know a few have suggested back lapping. 
I wonder if the need to measure the reel to see if it's the correct diameter end to end or do something with the bed knife or ??

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Jace (Feb 28, 2020)

Ask them how they installed the bedknife to the bedbar. We start in the middle of the bedknife and work our way out, alternating sides with each screw. The could have installed it wrong causing it to "warp" in the middle. I also do a grind on a new bedknife prior to installing.


----------



## todmanning99 (Oct 20, 2020)

Latest update: they re-sharpened the reel and bed knife and said it was good but when I got there and checked it was no better than when I took it in. We played around with it for 30 mins and the only way to get it to cut consistently across the width of the bed knife was to have it really tight. so tight as a matter of fact that when we ran the engine and engaged the reel it wouldn't even turn.
so I've left it with them and they are going to remove and reset the bed knife as per @Jace suggestion.
I'm very concerned that they might never be able to get it to cut properly and by that I mean with minimal contact and able to cut across the entire bed knife.
Am I just being too picky here?
Every video I've seen and every manual I've read about this says it should not be this way!

Thanks.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

I think a light lapping is the solution to your problems. The tolerances are so tight for cutting paper. I had a similar issue when I changed the reel on my 220a. Did a very light backlap to mate the two together and it was problem solved.


----------



## todmanning99 (Oct 20, 2020)

Thank you. The issue is in the hands of the general manager now and even he's saying this is strange. I mentioned back lapping to the service guy but he said he didn't think that would help.

I will see what they come back with and update here.

I will say they are trying very hard to make this right.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I don't think you are being picky at all as you had a new reel and bedknife installed so it should require very little if anything to get it to cut right. Something is off, causing this issue. I assume they installed new bearings when they put the new reel in?


----------



## todmanning99 (Oct 20, 2020)

They said they installed new bearings and I have no reason to doubt them but I will confirm when I speak to them. Not sure if it's possible to see them to be able to tell for myself.

And thanks for the advice. I really don't want to be "that guy" with these people because I'm going to need their support for future service, parts, etc.

However I look at all the YouTube videos on setting the reel to bed knife up and I've read all the Toro documentation on this and between my adjusting (and if nothing else in this I've become quite adept at adjusting it) and them adjusting it, no one seems to be able to make it work as it does in all the vids

So I won't let this go without pushing hard.

Wish me luck....


----------



## todmanning99 (Oct 20, 2020)

Looks like I can finally close this topic. Got the mower back yesterday and they replaced the bed knife with yet another new one. It now cuts perfectly across the entire width.

I also picked up some back lapping compound but haven't used it yet. I'm going to keep a close eye on the tolerances and will back lap as required going forward.

Thank you all for your suggestions which helped me get this taken care of.


----------

